
Oxford Medical model says defeating covid19 requires digital contact tracing app - sprafa
&#x27;we need a fast and effective mobile app for alerting people who have been exposed. Our mathematical modelling suggests that traditional public health contact tracing methods are too slow to keep up with this virus.&#x27;<p>&#x27;Our mathematical modelling suggests that traditional public health contact tracing methods are too slow to keep up with this virus.&#x27;<p>&#x27;Our research of early data from other countries shows that patient histories are incomplete - we don’t know the details of the person we sat next to on the bus. We need an instantaneous and anonymous digital solution to confirm our person-to-person contact history.&#x27;<p>here is the announcement - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ox.ac.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;2020-03-17-infectious-disease-experts-provide-evidence-coronavirus-mobile-app-instant-contact<p>Here is the proposal - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;045.medsci.ox.ac.uk&#x2F;mobile-app<p>Couldn&#x27;t FB and Goog. just do this with a switch? I understand the privacy implications, but their model says we can&#x27;t do this effectively without it. We know S. Korea has this and that it helps prevent the need for full lockdowns. How could we make this work?
======
srmatto
The Government Digital Services of Singapore developed a Contact Tracing
protocol using Bluetooth called "BlueTrace." The protocol is what supports
their TraceTogether app. They are working to open source the technology now
and are set to publish it soon.

[https://bluetrace.io/](https://bluetrace.io/)

------
goodmachine
Cf the 'Alipay Health Code' now in use in China

“Green code, travel freely. Red or yellow, report immediately.”

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/01/business/china-
coronaviru...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/01/business/china-coronavirus-
surveillance.html)

------
lochii
[https://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-5697672,00.html](https://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-5697672,00.html)

------
w_t_payne
GeoLocal contact tracing - Walk a bipartite graph - one set of nodes formed
from mobile phone (or App) unique identifiers, the other set of nodes formed
from location/time identifiers - such as IP addresses + day, or lat/lon + day.
It won't give you who sat next to who on the bus, but it's better than
nothing.

